
Sick of Your Shit, Apple - theandrewbailey
https://www.stilldrinking.org/sick-of-your-shit-apple
======
to_bpr
An apt reminder that just because you can publish and share to the web,
doesn't necessarily mean that you should.

~~~
KiDD
My thoughts exactly.

------
nunez
I loved reading this, but, yeah, there's an AppleCare for unexpected random
freak accidents and another that covers true accidents.

